# Desert Runner Suspension



## Special-K (Dec 6, 2003)

I was wondering, can i buy the standard suspension from a 98-2000 Frontier Desert Runner an put it on a regular King cab frontier. The desert runner is lifted more than the standard frontier and thats what im lookin for, i want to raise my truck (only like 1-2 inches) and this might do it 


_________________________________________________________________
"Spectacle Rock is the Entrance to Death."


----------



## agoric875 (Jan 31, 2005)

Too add more lift you could crank up the torsion bars up front, and do shackles in the back. this is the cheapest way of getting a 2" lift. good luck


----------

